# Steatocranus casuarius (Buffalohead cichlid) maintenance



## gargoyle

a friend of mine has a breeding pair of these and he says they wont quit breeding so he said he would give me as many as i wanted have never kept these fish have always kept c/a and s/a so any info would be great thanks


----------



## samaki

Hi you have to make a river's decoration, some pebbles(they need a lots of holes and caves to feel secure) and a very thin sand, a well oxygenated water with a neutral pH. This species do not love nitrats so water changes are necessary every weeks. They are cave spawning species(hidden substrate spawners) that guard their fry very carefully and can become agressive during this period. They live by pair and occupy the ground section sometimes keeping an eyes in the tank from a rock top, not very good swimmers but very interresting species to keep.
xris


----------



## gargoyle

the water changes not a problem do a 30% on every tank but i think they are pretty neat to watch i was at my buddies house and was watching them very interesting alot different then what i have now so i think i will try them what can be kept with them 1 pair in a 40 or 55 gal.


----------



## samaki

Hi you can house some african's tetras as Micralestes occidentalis, Brycinus longipinnis, Arnoldichtys spilopterus or Phenacogramus interruptus or another pair of rapid's cichlid as Teleograma brichardi or Lamprologus congoensis.
Xris


----------



## chapman76

Would a pair do well in a 20L or a 29g?


----------



## samaki

29 g would be better, you can house them in this kind of volume but watch closely how the pair will interact. If they begin to fight or you see too much pursuits then kepp them in the 40 or 55 g.

xris


----------



## chapman76

Ok, just curious as I'm gonna have 2 of those tanks opening up soon. Gonna stop stripping my females. Sick of having so many fry tanks. Thanks.


----------



## samaki

joe_kool315
Joined: 06 Apr 2006
Â 
Location: Wichita Falls, TX
Posted: Mon May 08, 2006 11:22 amÂ Â Â Post subject: Steatocranus Casuarius / buffalo head ???'s 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
OK I've been breeding these pretty succesfuly and I had a few questions since I learned recently that some egg laying africans will still hearim breed (ie... my A. Calvus). Anyway my question was, will the buffalo heads do the same. I have 2 other females but have removed them after the male chose one of the other females to breed with. He didn't really bother the other ladies but he did kill the heck out of all the othe males as he was growing up so I remove them just in case. I'm thinking now that I might make a couple other breeding holes and throw the other females back in the tank and see if he'll do his buisness with more than just the one.

What do you guys think?Back to top
Â 
fairdeal
Joined: 02 Nov 2005
Â 
Location: Calgary,Alberta.Canada
Posted: Mon May 08, 2006 12:57 pmÂ Â Â Post subject: 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
From my experience with buffaloheads I would have to suggest not throwing more females in with the male.I read when I got my 1st bunch that they tend to mate for life and I have 1st hand knowledge that this is true.When the male chose his mate he very aggressively chased the others away and would not tolerate any others near his "spot".He eventually killed 2 females and another male who kept trying to get close. When his mate died I bought 4 females hoping that he would choose another mate, but he chased all of them away and killed 2 who just would not give up. He now lives in his ornament with some cuckoo cats for company, but still refuses to let any other of his kind anywhere near.Back to top
Â 
joe_kool315
Joined: 06 Apr 2006
Â 
Location: Wichita Falls, TX
Posted: Mon May 08, 2006 2:54 pmÂ Â Â Post subject: 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
well not the news I was hoping for but pretty much what I was thinking.

I guess I have to start looking for another young man that hasn't chosen his mate yet then ... Any one have any males they've had to seperate out of a group they were growing to get a pair? I have 2 lonely ladies looking to make a man happy ... Back to top
Â


----------



## samaki

shockwave
Joined: 20 Mar 2006
Â 
Location: northern ohio
Posted: Sat Apr 22, 2006 2:45 amÂ Â Â Post subject: buffalo head cichlid 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
I had a one of these years ago and would like to get another one or two. My tank is occupied by around 28 Haps and Mbuna (125 gallon) Has anybody had any successs with these in a Malawi tank. The deco includes lava rocks for hiding spaces and also the fake (resin) driftwood along with crushed coral for the substrate. If you tell me I need a different tank , I have no problem, but the wife may be looking for you Back to top
Â 
sixfoottank
Joined: 07 Oct 2005
Â 
Location: Cambridge, UK
Posted: Sat Apr 22, 2006 10:34 pmÂ Â Â Post subject: 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
I have heard of people keeping these with mbuna, but they don't really like the high pH or the high levels of stress they are likely to experience. I prefer to keep them in neutral, softer water with kribs, congo tetras and synodontis cats. They also do well with plants but they need to be tough plants as they need well oxygenated water - so quite a lot of water movement is needed. 
So yes, get another tank - I'm in Cambridge, UK - so I feel fairly safe from your wife!Back to top
Â 
shockwave
Joined: 20 Mar 2006
Â 
Location: northern ohio
Posted: Sun Apr 23, 2006 1:00 amÂ Â Â Post subject: 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
sixfoottank

Thanks for the info, I believe I had kribs the last time I had one. Looks like I may have to get another tank. I had a 55 gallon with him before and was thinking around that size again - looking to get 3-4 along with a couple of your other suggestions. Would this be a good size for them or would you suggest different.Back to top


----------



## Koth

I have a couple of Staetocranus Casuaruses (1 male, 1 female) that I'm going to be moving to a 29 gallon tank in the next couple of weeks. I'll also be adding either a Bristlenose Pleco, or a Chaetostoma milesi. I would prefer the Chaetostoma milesi, but I'm not sure if I'll be able to find one here. The tank is going to have a sand substrate, and plenty of rockwork.

Anyway, I was wondering if there are any other cichlids that would work with the Staetocranus Casuaruses. Perhaps shell dwellers?

Also, what kind of bottom feeder would be good for this type of tank? I would prefer something that is appealing, as opposed to simply there as an ugly utility fish.


----------



## foo.c

kribs would be my recommendation if you want to try another cichlid. Look out for agression if one pair spawns though. It's hard to say what exactly will work and what won't due to individual temperments, but those two species tend to be less agressive.

Shell dwellers like harder water. I wouldn't go that route.

You don't really need a bottom feeder unless you want one, just don't overfeed. I like Botia striata myself as they keep snails from getting out of control. They don't get huge like maricanthus which is a plus. Get at least a trio if you get them.


----------



## avy1219

What does everyone feed these guys. I tried the shrimp pellets but they dont like em, actually none of my fish will eat them (did i possibly get a bad batch or something??????) They eat flakes but not many make it to the lower levels of the tank with everything else. They arent to big on swimming to the top for the floating pellets. So all that leaves me with is frozen blood worms. Everything in my tank loves em, Steatocranus casuarus included, but i would rather not make that their staple food. Anyone have any thoughts???????


----------



## kogainei

Would any of you guys have this fish? steatocranus casuarius

I would like to find out more info on it.

Cheers


----------



## Fogelhund

Have you read the article on it?

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/s_casuarius.php

Looked through the profile?

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1353

If you use the search function, you will also find many posts on it.

If there are questions not answered by these resources, than please post them, and we can try and help out as much as possible.


----------



## jaquenargg

like many of the others on this thread, I plan on putting a pair in a 29 gallon. is it true that kribs would work in this tank with the s. casuarius? i would love to have both species but if this isnt possible i would settle on some congo tetras.

i also plan on purchasing a powerhead to create a motion in the water to up the dissolved oxygen. as far as tank set up, i would create numerous caves out of boulders, and have plants such as java fern.

my primary concern is that my tank well end up being too bottom oriented. my last community of mbunas never used the top portion of the tank, so there was a lot of unused space which i found unnattractive. would the congo tetras occupy that upper space?


----------



## jaquenargg

I'm getting a trio of s. casuarius tomorrow (im hoping to get a pair out of them, then returning the third wheel) and I am unsure as to how to deal with the problem of oxygenating the tank. I have heard that these fish need higher oxygen, but I am unsure as to how to do that. I know that powerheads can achieve this, but I do not know how powerful of a flow there needs to be. My filter runs very well so there is always a good flow, but do I need additional oxygenation?

My fish store has a wide range of powerheads, and I would like to buy the one with as little flow as is necessary, as they are quite expenseive and i am quite strapped for cash.

Any help would be great.


----------



## dogofwar

You shouldn't need anything more than regular filtration.


----------



## sophiedude

Ok, quick question.

Anyone keep or have experience with African Blockheads (Steatocranus casuarius)? :roll:

I have opportunity to buy a mature pair of these and I loved them the second I saw them. The male has a massive forehead which in an ugly sort of way makes him georgeous. :lol:

I know by comparison the colour of these fish is a bit dull, but their unusual shape and behaviour make me very much attracted to them. 

Before I splash out a hefty wedge of cash I wanted to know whether anyone had any experience of keeping them in their mbuna or hap tanks. 8)

Any knowledge or comments appreciated.

Cheers.

:wink:

Mark

Back to top


----------



## Joea

sophiedude said:


> Before I splash out a hefty wedge of cash I wanted to know whether anyone had any experience of keeping them in their mbuna or hap tanks. 8)


I've never kept them but I know they should really be in a tank on their own with a lot of water movement. A large tank could possibly house a pair with some calm haps and peacocks but I wouldn't try them with any mbuna.


----------



## SinisterKisses

I would never keep mine with mbuna, and most likely not with Haps, either. These guys are just too calm and 'innocent', I don't think they'd survive in a Malawi tank.

If you have a smaller tank available though, why not do a species tank with them? They're a great little fish, I love mine.


----------



## mbunamadman75

I have 5 of them which were purchased as juveniles. I'm quite certain I have 3 males and 2 females. The largest males are about 3 1/2" total length and already have nice humps. They all reside in a 30G for the time being and get along fairly well. They absolutely love caves and, if not harassed, rarely leave them. They will chase each other a bit but usually stop once the intruder is driven from the other's territory. I've seen very little real fighting, most battles are limited to gill-flaring and other threatening gestures.

I've kept more species of fish than I can remember but Lionheads (that's what I call them) are definitely one of my all-time favorites. I would recommend them to anyone with the tankspace and adequate fishkeeping skills. They're more suited to a species tank or mildly-aggressive non-cichlid community tank than to a hap or mbuna tank.


----------



## NorthShore

Species only tank, if you want them at their best. Also ensure water is well aerated. :thumb:


----------



## sophiedude

Well after reading through this thread I decided I wasn't going to buy them.............................................

Well, I didn't buy them, but I did get them. :lol:

I traded a group of 10 C. Borleyi for the pair of blockheads.

They were priced at Â£25 for the pair so the trade price for the redfin was Â£2.50 each, which I thought was a fair trade, considering I raised them from fry for free. 

Anyway, here's a pic of them still in the bag having just arrived home from the store:










And here's the male after about an hour in the tank:



















I have placed them in the tank that was housing the redfin. This tank also has 2 juvenile peacocks and 2 juvenile Saulosi, so I'll see how they fair in there for the time being.

The male is about 5 inches and is easily the largest in the tank, so for now I'm sure the juvies won't bother him. Any messing from the juvies and they're out of there. 

:wink:

Mark


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi

Uhhh... After looking at these posts, I would like to keep lionheads, too!  But the problem is, I can only order them from two sites, and they are expensive. Also, since they are small, would sexing be a big problem? They are 5~5.5 cm long.


----------



## Cichlidenwelt

Good morning,

I house my Steatocranus casuarius with Tilapia sparrmanii and Benitochromis nigrofacistus.

Both species have no problems with the Steatocranus casuarius. I`m keeping now about 200 of the in 28 tanks. I either keep Steatocransu sp red eyes, Stetocranus gibbiceps, Steatocranus tinanti and Steatocranus bleheri.


----------



## jaquenargg

I just wanted to tell my story so far with these wonderful fish.

I purchased 3 from my local store (they had to order them), and took them home to my 29 gal as soon as the store recieved them. Two were larger and had larger humps while another was shorter and had darker coloration. The largest of the three died a few days after placing them in the tank. At first there was a lot of agression from the larger directed at the smaller. I also noticed that the larger one was growing quicker then the smaller one, and the hump was becoming more prominent. The smaller fish would be found hiding by my heater and filter at the top of the tank, resting on the suction cups since they cannot float well on their own.

Shortly afterwards, the smaller fish was allowed at the bottom, and then i noticed a lot of digging in one of my rock caves. I also noticed that at this point, the two were cohabitating. At this point i realized that the smaller fish was a female, and the larger a male. The size was significantly different, and the male's hump was much more pronounced.

A few weeks after they "moved in" together, I noticed fry! About 20 of them, all swimming the same way as the parents. When the fry emerged from the cave, there was a lot of agresion focused on the glow light tetras i had, and two died shortly thereafter. Keep this in mind when stocking smaller fish!

The two make wonderful parents and my fry are getting bigger and bigger! So far I have only lost a few due to them being sucked into my filter


----------



## Cichlidenwelt

Hello,

nice to here that it finaly went out so good. I have at the moment about 200 Steatocranus casuarius and the breading never stops.


----------



## Matt S

OK i have a 50 gallon tank and i would like to have a species tank i like the males but i dont want to have to deal with fry every month if they end up breeding what will i do with fry? will the eat them or what? they are f0's a the lfs or is it possible to do just 2 males in a tank with no females? thanks


----------



## GouramiGirl1221

I've been debating about getting a pair of these fish for months. I would have to order them, and my big hesitation is that I'm not sure how they'd "fit in" to my tanks. I finally decided that I wasn't going to get them, because I thought that my 55 gallon was too peaceful and didn't have adequate caves for them, and that my 29 gallon was too small to have the buffalo heads as well as the other fish I wanted to keep.

Now, however, I have a 75 gallon community (non-cichlid) tank that I consider to be semi aggressive, but I'm not sure if these fish will be able to hold their own when the buffalo heads spawn. I would greatly appreciate any suggestions, because the last thing I want is for there to be carnage in my tank. Current residents include: Pink Kissing Gourami, Moonlight Gourami, Opaline Gourami, Black Ghost Knife, Red Tail Shark, Chalceus, Leopard Ctenopoma, Zebra Loach (this guy could be moved to my 55), and a mixed school of Boesemani and Red Iranian Rainbow fish. I don't really have the space to get a new tank to keep the buffalo heads, so it would be great if they would work in this tank. There are plenty of caves for hiding and spawning...just not sure how everyone else would fare. Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------

